# Crankflip wie lernenß



## OLB Wastl (1. Dezember 2003)

Wie gesagt wie lern ich am besten nen Crankflip! Hab ihn zwar schon mal gestanden aber dann so dei pedale reingehauen das da nix mehr ging! Achja such funktion hab ich schon benutzt hab ich nix brauchbares gefunden! Will ihn mim MTB Machen  muss ich da was wichtiges beachten? Und wo lernt man ihn am Besten Bank Hip to fakie oder sinstwie?

     DAnke
               OLB WAstl


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. Dezember 2003)

Mitm MTB würd ich die Schaltung abbauen...oder sie muss tadellos laufen.sonst behindert sie den Lauf der Kette und du stehst das Vieh nie. Kette nich zu locker, aber auch auf keinen Fall fest stellen, die Kurbel sollte absolut frei laufen ohne Stopper, der stört dann in air erheblich, und je weniger Kraft du aufwenden musst desto entspannter kannst du den Trick auspacken (logo irgendwo)

Ansonsten sollte der No-Footer sicher sitzen, dann fällt der Flip leichter.

Crankflip ist im Prinzip ne kleine Skateboard Technik...viele versuchen nur das hintere Pedal runterzupetten, das is nich Sinn der Sache. 
Ablauf wie folgt: Abspringen, das hintere Pedal ein bißchen druecken, und dann den Spin mit dem vorderen Fuss geben, indem du den Fuss ums Pedal wickelst und die Kurbel nach hinten schleuderst.
Fangen am besten noch in der Luft,auch mit dem vorderen Fuss, und nicht zu tief in die Knie gehen bei der Landung, Crankflips mit Landung aufm Sattel sind nich so hübsch anzusehen.

To fakie wuerd ich ersma lassen, das is schon ne andere Ecke...lieber erstmal schoen im Bunnyhop im Flat, oder auch ueber ne kleine Wave oder Bank ueben.

Auf Freedombmx.de ist übrigens ne Fahrschule mit Bildern zum Crankflip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (1. Dezember 2003)

> Und wo lernt man ihn am Besten Bank Hip to fakie oder sinstwie?



was solln das bitte fürn crankflip helfen ?? "Bank Hip to fakie - noch nie gehört 


am besten erstmal im langsamen fahren einen crankflip machen damit man ein gefühl dafür bekommt die pedale zu flippen und danach wieder darauf zu stehen!
wenn das gut passt bunnyhop und am obersten punkt druck von den pedalen nehmen so dass du nen mini no-foot machst!
wenn das passt hast du das gefühl für nen crankflip und schaffst auch nen bunnyhop crankflip-MIT SCHIENENBEINSCHONERN 

falls du keinen bunnyhop crankflip machen willst sondern aus einer transition sieht das ganze ähnlich aus...mini-nofooter und dann mit schonern den crankflip raushauen.

schoner sind a und o, sonst verlierst du gerade beim üben die lust und findest teilweise auch nicht die überwindung (ich zumindest)

viel erfolg


EDIT: bremerhavener war schneller...aaarg die sau


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *
> 
> EDIT: bremerhavener war schneller...aaarg die sau  *



Passiert schon ma ... 

Schoner sind übrigens wirklich nich verkehrt, hab ich vergessen !


----------



## OLB Wastl (2. Dezember 2003)

Hab die Kommas vergessen! Bank oder hip oder to fakie! Danke muss ich am wE mal probieren Wenn ihr schon da seit wie lerne ich halfbarspins am besten? Danke für die tips

                OLB Wastl


----------



## a$i (2. Dezember 2003)

probier mal im stehen das gewicht mit dem körper nach hinten zu verlagern und dabei den druck vom lenker zu lassen und mit den beinen den sattel klemmen.
wenn du das einigermassen sicher kannst ziehst du mit der einen hand den lenker geführt nach hinten, mit der anderen fängst du den lenker wieder auf - der halfbarspin und der barspin haben eigendlich kaum schwierigkeitsgrad unterschiede: kannst du einen kannst du beides 

im bunnyhop machst du die bewegung eben wieder am "toten punkt" wo du keinen druck verspürst.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Dezember 2003)

Diesma war er schneller...und es is alles gesagt !


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Wastl _
> *Hab die Kommas vergessen! Bank oder hip oder to fakie! Danke muss ich am wE mal probieren Wenn ihr schon da seit wie lerne ich halfbarspins am besten? Danke für die tips
> 
> OLB Wastl *



da hättes mich auch fragen können


----------



## OLB Wastl (24. Dezember 2003)

Halfbarspin geht etz aber im bunnyhop hau ich mir den lenker immer gegen das knie aber ich will meinen lenker eigentlich nicht großartig kürzen is 690mm lang also was denkt ihr reicht beine nach hinten weil cih klemm ja mit den knieen den lenker und das lenker ende schlägt am knieschoner an

danke für die antworten!

                    Wastl


----------



## Bremerhavener© (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB Wastl _
> *is 690mm lang
> Wastl *




Mein TRIAL Lenker is 69cm breit...da wuerd ich ja nichma an nen Bunnny-Barspin DENKEN...den wieder zu catchen is n ekliges Ding...naja musste selber wissen, die Knie muessen in Sattelnähe sein, also streckste die Beine wahrscheinlich nich genug, wenn du den Lenker schmeisst....versuch erstmal den Sattel mit den Knien in der Luft zu berühren,dann stört der Lenker auch nich mehr.

Wenn er wie du sagst an den Caps stört...dann muss er kürzer oder der Sattel weiter nach hinten, ich wuerde schon sagen man sollte vom Lenker 3 bis 4 cm Luft zum Sattel haben


----------

